# Vail in the news again and it ain't good this time either



## Firstorlast (Jan 18, 2019)

Old-Boarder said:


> New Jersey man suffocates after getting caught in chairlift at Colorado resort, coroner says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah same thing happened awhile back but only resulted in some poor guy hanging upside down, naked from the waist down. Same lift I think. Guy Gets Trapped on Ski Lift, Hangs Bare-Ass Naked for 15 Minutes


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Thats really terrible. Why are people getting on chairs with the cushion folded up? I see that chair coming around and there’s no way Im sitting on it. Maybe I’m misunderstanding something.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So my friend thinks that lift actually claimed someone else besides this guy and naked guy a while ago. I think that thing is cursed.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Ugh that's awful.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Only the best @ Vail...........


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Ruled accidental................should be negligence...............


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe Vail should go AI and do away with lefties...I mean lifties.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL WAT


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

What's up with Vail? They bought one of the little skill hills by me in Wisconsin. It's been around for 80 years. And then they proceeded to absolutely screw up making snow, opening a month later than the other places. And they are instead focusing on the food in the cafeteria and making the place look nice with signs and banners and stupid shit. 

People are pissed out here, one guy I know got a refund for his season pass and joined my hill.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mojo maestro said:


> Ruled accidental................should be negligence...............


Honestly, I agree with this.

I sometimes check to see if things are down on the chair, but most often I see the lifties whacking things to get ice etc off the seat. I wonder why the seat was up to begin with? Did someone do that getting off as a joke? Regardless, this is like... basic ensuring safety for the lifties. 100% their job.

Yes, you should look out for yourself, but honestly this is the last place I would think that I'd be at risk of injury...


----------



## Firstorlast (Jan 18, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thats really terrible. Why are people getting on chairs with the cushion folded up? I see that chair coming around and there’s no way Im sitting on it. Maybe I’m misunderstanding something.


I’m wondering what I’m missing also, but I’m gonna watch myself getting on that thing


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Totally fucked up. Just thinking. It’s a quad. If you didn’t notice until it’s time to sit how could you avoid it, especially if you’re on the inside?


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Many lifties out here tend to be a bunch of slacker stoners or foreigners who just don't give a shyt. I have nothing against slacker stoners or foreigners but people get hurt if you don't pay attention to your job. I was at Loveland and bit it getting off the lift twice because they snow was piled way too bleeping high at the dismount - I probably have over 500 days of riding and can't remember the last time I biffed it getting off the lift.... That lift was stop and go all day long because the excess snow at the dismount.  Another time they failed to the slow the lift for my kids dismount because the lifting wasn't even in the hut... That combined with how stupid I see people get on the hills and I'm surprised there aren't more serious accidents.


----------



## Old-Boarder (Nov 28, 2019)

Vail in the news yet again. This time Avalanche. 2 buried by snow, dead.


----------



## Old-Boarder (Nov 28, 2019)

CNN
Colorado skier dies from asphyxiation by his coat on a chair lift









Colorado skier dies from asphyxiation by his coat on a chair lift | CNN


A skier in Colorado died after his coat became wrapped around his head and neck on the chair lift, according to the company that operates the chair lift.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The seats go up to stop snow/rain accumulating on the way down? If so we have similar in Europe - it's the lifties job to push them down but I'm pretty sure I always look at the chair before sitting down. Maybe that's a snowboard thing as no lift were designed with us in mind.


----------



## Firstorlast (Jan 18, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> Many lifties out here tend to be a bunch of slacker stoners or foreigners who just don't give a shyt. I have nothing against slacker stoners or foreigners but people get hurt if you don't pay attention to your job. I was at Loveland and bit it getting off the lift twice because they snow was piled way too bleeping high at the dismount - I probably have over 500 days of riding and can't remember the last time I biffed it getting off the lift.... That lift was stop and go all day long because the excess snow at the dismount. Another time they failed to the slow the lift for my kids dismount because the lifting wasn't even in the hut... That combined with how stupid I see people get on the hills and I'm surprised there are more serious accidents.


Never had that happen but I can’t imagine it’s fun to try to one foot powder moguls with people directly on either side of you. I have had the lift rideout be a scraped sheet of ice, thinking dang can I get a few scoops of snow on this luge?


----------



## Firstorlast (Jan 18, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Totally fucked up. Just thinking. It’s a quad. If you didn’t notice until it’s time to sit how could you avoid it, especially if you’re on the inside?


I guess use your back leg and hand to let the lift slide you far enough forward to duck it. You’d look pretty crazy but beats getting choked by your jacket.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Call Me crazy, but you need to be aware enough of your surroundings at all times that this doesn’t happen. I’m sure Vail will concede a huge settlement to the family and I’m sure that protocols will be put into place to prevent this from happening again going forward, however, statistically speaking, given how many people ride chair lifts every day, things like this will happen.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Old-Boarder said:


> Vail in the news yet again. This time Avalanche. 2 buried by snow, dead.


Terrible news. What can be done about these in bounds avys? Are they getting more common or am I just getting paranoid? What's next- wearing receivers at the resort?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

poser said:


> Call Me crazy, but you need to be aware enough of your surroundings at all times that this doesn’t happen. I’m sure Vail will concede a huge settlement to the family and I’m sure that protocols will be put into place to prevent this from happening again going forward, however, statistically speaking, given how many people ride chair lifts every day, things like this will happen.


Have you seen the procamp thread? personal accountability be damned! Theres a solid 10 secs before the lift even touches you that you can see it coming around the post, if you havent noticed something is wrong, then you kinda fucked up, im sorry he died but some of the shit ive seen people do in the lift line, besides waiting for the lift is crazy, thats why you see lifts go up with 1 person on it, because people are just sitting there, breathing out their mouths and taking selfies.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Yes, you should look out for yourself, but honestly this is the last place I would think that I'd be at risk of injury...


The lift is the first place I would think that I’d be at risk of injury.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

WigMar said:


> Terrible news. What can be done about these in bounds avys? Are they getting more common or am I just getting paranoid? What's next- wearing receivers at the resort?


It wasn't in bounds, it wasn't even snowboarders or skiiers, it was snowmobiles, AND it wasn't even at Vail, the news just reported it as near Vail to provide a general area. This was more a trying to tack on to Vail post because it's trendy to try and find any way to hate them.

In bounds open resort avalanches catching people are still one of the rarest occurrences of all things in the industry. So yes, a little paranoid  More just media making you more aware of events. The world in most ways is better than it's ever been but because we have the internet and 24 hour news youd assume everything is falling apart in ways never before witnessed. One of the downsides the complete global access


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

16gkid said:


> Have you seen the procamp thread? personal accountability be damned! Theres a solid 10 secs before the lift even touches you that you can see it coming around the post, if you havent noticed something is wrong, then you kinda fucked up, im sorry he died but some of the shit ive seen people do in the lift line, besides waiting for the lift is crazy, thats why you see lifts go up with 1 person on it, because people are just sitting there, breathing out their mouths and taking selfies.


Tru dat. Now that I think about it I have halted my crew from going up to the loading line for similar reasons more than a handful of times.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Old-Boarder said:


> Vail in the news yet again. This time Avalanche. 2 buried by snow, dead.


link ?

Edit: is this it?








2 men killed in large avalanche in Colorado


Three mono-track riders triggered a large avalanche Saturday in which three people where buried, but only one victim managed to dig out of the slide.




www.cbsnews.com





I heard two natural avalanches on Monday when I was out. It was far away and on a different aspect, but still spooky as hell. Reading the article, looks like they were buried about 15 feet deep +/-. Damn. These guys were out during Considerable Avy danger high-walling on a 37 degree slope- it was almost inevitable.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Paxford said:


> The lift is the first place I would think that I’d be at risk of injury.


Not from falling through the seat of the lift. Issues getting on and off due to other people or slippery conditions... yeah that's always on my mind too. But when I put my ass down on the seat, I expect something to be there that isn't a hole that's going to turn my clothes inside out and/or suffocate me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Not from falling through the seat of the lift. Issues getting on and off due to other people or slippery conditions... yeah that's always on my mind too. But when I put my ass down on the seat, I expect something to be there that isn't a hole that's going to turn my clothes inside out and/or suffocate me.


Yep. Don't mind what some are saying up there. 

Vail is getting sued over this. And they will lose the case or settle to avoid the publicity.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> It wasn't in bounds, it wasn't even snowboarders or skiiers, it was snowmobiles, AND it wasn't even at Vail, the news just reported it as near Vail to provide a general area. This was more a trying to tack on to Vail post because it's trendy to try and find any way to hate them.
> 
> In bounds open resort avalanches catching people are still one of the rarest occurrences of all things in the industry. So yes, a little paranoid  More just media making you more aware of events. The world in most ways is better than it's ever been but because we have the internet and 24 hour news youd assume everything is falling apart in ways never before witnessed. One of the downsides the complete global access


Same thing happened with Whistler a couple yrs ago. Was a full backountry mission... the guy survived. All reports tagged it as Whistler, because it's the municipality; but the thing was waaaaaay out of bounds and away from the resort.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Jimi7 said:


> Many lifties out here tend to be a bunch of slacker stoners or foreigners who just don't give a shyt. I have nothing against slacker stoners or foreigners but people get hurt if you don't pay attention to your job. I was at Loveland and bit it getting off the lift twice because they snow was piled way too bleeping high at the dismount - I probably have over 500 days of riding and can't remember the last time I biffed it getting off the lift.... That lift was stop and go all day long because the excess snow at the dismount. Another time they failed to the slow the lift for my kids dismount because the lifting wasn't even in the hut... That combined with how stupid I see people get on the hills and I'm surprised there are more serious accidents.


But some folks dont know. They might be new to the sking or snowboarding. 

Vail needs to focus on better shit like safety etc.

It's like a sexy snow bunny. Than u realize she has vd. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Paxford said:


> The lift is t





2by2handsofblue said:


> But some folks dont know. They might be new to the sking or snowboarding.
> 
> Vail needs to focus on better shit like safety etc.
> 
> ...


If you think Vail is gonna do anything besides make money, u r gonna be disappointed


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

16gkid said:


> If you think Vail is gonna do anything besides make money, u r gonna be disappointed


Until they get sued for a big lawsuit and someone wins, nothing will be done. Unless more death keeps happening. 
Vail sucks imo.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old-Boarder (Nov 28, 2019)

deagol said:


> link ?
> 
> Edit: is this it?
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Old-Boarder (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm reading this thread while the ABC Nightly news is on. The lady just said January and February are the worst months for Avalanches. 16 people dead from them so far this year.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Old-Boarder said:


> I'm reading this thread while the ABC Nightly news is on. The lady just said January and February are the worst months for Avalanches. 16 people dead from them so far this year.


Wow ABC, thank you for that insight! I thought the worst months would be August and October! What astounding journalistic integrity and serious investigative work! Someone give that anchor a Peabody!


----------



## VonHauser (Feb 24, 2020)

I was one of the first on a lift last week, the seat comes around and the cushion part is upright, I just stepped off to the side and let it go by. Luckily I was getting on by myself. What would you do if you were between two people and they weren’t paying attention? Hit the deck I guess.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Latest development: Coroner: Vail skier who died of positional asphyxia didn’t fall through chair


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

16gkid said:


> If you think Vail is gonna do anything besides make money, u r gonna be disappointed


Yeah cause their stock is doing so well right now.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah cause their stock is doing so well right now.


Stock price drops isn't a very good indication of health. The $300+M in profits expected this year is. Their P/E ratio is stupid high, higher than the likes of Apple and Lockheed. It can drop another 100 points and still be considered healthy. The only people losing money on the falling stock is people stupid enough to buy it too high,


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Vail is killing it no matter what we want to happen. This story makes no sense in how it was originally reported. Extenuating circumstances are sure to come out as time goes on. This lift is what, like 8 minutes long? That means you have to have about a billion errors happen at the exact right time in the exact right line of sight for everything to happen enough for you to be suffocated to death if everything is completely random.


----------



## Bob F (Feb 8, 2020)

I had a chair pick me up with the seat up once. I saw it coming and yelled at the lifty to get it. Yelled "SEAT" 3 times before it got to me and "STOP" a few more before he finally stopped the chair as it pushed me over the lip of the cut after the loading area and I ducked under the chair. Then the lifty yelled at me "what the F did you do that for". Maybe he should turn the ghetto blaster off?


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bob F said:


> I had a chair pick me up with the seat up once. I saw it coming and yelled at the lifty to get it. Yelled "SEAT" 3 times before it got to me and "STOP" a few more before he finally stopped the chair as it pushed me over the lip of the cut after the loading area and I ducked under the chair. Then the lifty yelled at me "what the F did you do that for". Maybe he should turn the ghetto blaster off?


Alot of lifties are clueless. Yesterday at the dismount, somebody fell and the liftie gets out to help the guy, but he let the lift keep spinning so my kids and I had to dodge both of them. Happened again later; a mom was helping her daughter who fell getting off and the liftie just let the lift run and again we've got to try and dismount and not run mon and daughter over. Can't wait to get off the beginner runs...


----------

